# 2011 Expert SL3 Prices



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Retail Prices I got were

$3600 US for Roubaix SL3 Expert
$3500 US for Tarmac SL3 Expert
$4800 US for Roubaix Pro SL3 SRAM

Pretty big bump in price from last year if these are correct. This was from Mikes Bikes in Palo Alto, CA.


----------



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

Que son correctos.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

The dealer site shows $3600 for both the Roubaix and the Tarmac Expert. The Roubaix Pro will list for $4700. Those prices are list, not, most likely, what you'll see the bikes for on the sales floor. The Experts will probably be $3300, and the Pro $4200 or $4300.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

What does it say for SL3 Roubaix Framesets ?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

BenH said:


> What does it say for SL3 Roubaix Framesets ?


$2k list for Roubaix Pro SL3. $2900 list for S-Works Roubaix SL3. The S-works is a frameset only, no more module. It does, however, include a seatpost and headset.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Sorry, I know this has been beaten to death but I'd prefer BB30. Any idea if either frame is BB30 ?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

BenH said:


> Sorry, I know this has been beaten to death but I'd prefer BB30. Any idea if either frame is BB30 ?


The Pro's are only available with a threaded BB, for now.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

BenH said:


> Sorry, I know this has been beaten to death but I'd prefer BB30. Any idea if either frame is BB30 ?


The S-Works frames are going to be availiabe in either a OSBB or a threaded bb. The OSBB uses a press fit system. The press fit 30 from sram works just fine. They are using the osbb system for their new cranks to let people run whatever they want.


----------

